# TFV8 baby runs through juice



## RyanBeast (10/10/16)

Hi guys.

I'm relatively new to the vape scene and I currently have a tfv8 baby tank. Using the 0.4 ohm coil and using it around 50 watts. However, I find myself having to refill the tank after less than 5 minutes. I've read that people on average use about 3ml of juice a day( I know there are a lot of variables to consider). Is this normal for a sub ohm or could it be because of the ejuice itself?


----------



## Kalashnikov (10/10/16)

RyanBeast said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the vape scene and I currently have a tfv8 baby tank. Using the 0.4 ohm coil and using it around 50 watts. However, I find myself having to refill the tank after less than 5 minutes. I've read that people on average use about 3ml of juice a day( I know there are a lot of variables to consider). Is this normal for a sub ohm or could it be because of the ejuice itself?


I highly doubt people average 3ml lol unless its 18mg juice. I think the mistake is people buy these tanks that have huge coils and require lots of power. These run through juice like madness. If you want better juice consumption rather look at single coil tanks. With more power comes more juice consumption. Maybe try the rba deck if you can build coils. Build 2 small ones with maybe 28Guage stainless steel wire. It should be better than those stock coils

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

RyanBeast said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the vape scene and I currently have a tfv8 baby tank. Using the 0.4 ohm coil and using it around 50 watts. However, I find myself having to refill the tank after less than 5 minutes. I've read that people on average use about 3ml of juice a day( I know there are a lot of variables to consider). Is this normal for a sub ohm or could it be because of the ejuice itself?




hahahahah, welcome to the club ! the TFV8 tanks are BRILLIANT, but as they "chuck the flavour" you tend to go through juice like crazy. i have the Tornado Nano - 4ml tank....i must go through 10-15 tanks a day. anything Dual coil or sub 1.5ohms will make your juice go bye-bye pretty quick. my advise....buy more liquid  . if you take out a coil or increase the resistance, you will probably mess up your vaping experience. your tank is the BOMB ! it works very well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RyanBeast (10/10/16)

Thanks so much for the advice and swift replies guys


----------



## WesinEL001 (10/10/16)

RyanBeast said:


> Thanks so much for the advice and swift replies guys


All good dude, but ya, you have a lekker tank. I'm vaping 3mg nic and i can klap through a tank in about 20 mins


----------



## Imtiaaz (10/10/16)

RyanBeast said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm relatively new to the vape scene and I currently have a tfv8 baby tank. Using the 0.4 ohm coil and using it around 50 watts. However, I find myself having to refill the tank after less than 5 minutes. I've read that people on average use about 3ml of juice a day( I know there are a lot of variables to consider). Is this normal for a sub ohm or could it be because of the ejuice itself?



Hi @RyanBeast, I agree with @Kalashnikov on this one. The coils do provide amazing flavor but at the price of slightly more juice consumption, that is pretty much the norm when it comes to sub ohm tanks. If you are able to build coils then you might be able to reduce it slightly or not even at all with smaller simpler coils, but keep in mind you will be running dual coils in the baby beast as there is no option for single coil builds (I purchased the rebuild-able base and can confirm it),

Unfortunately that is the nature of sub ohm vaping. I thought some of my tanks were thirsty at first too and tried everything to reduce juice consumption but realized that if you want a nice vaping experience you will use more juice. After my 22mm Melo3 tank I went to a griffin 22mm RTA and thought ok this is heavy on juice, till I got a Nano and thought, jees that was nothing, this is heavy on juice, and then came the Azeroth, and I can promise you that you have not seen Heavy juice consumption until you have vaped on a Azeroth with Caterpillar wire at 0.19 ohms vaping at a 100watts. I will finish a 4mil tank in one vape sesh of 10 minutes when running out for a quick vape break. So dont feel to bad there are much more thirsty beasts out there (Excuse the pun Smok fans)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rvdwesth (10/10/16)

I have the TFV-8 and it drinks... But the flavour it produce is worth every drop of juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CJ van Tonder (10/10/16)

Amen up with the tfv8 jip im one of those that average 3 ml 3mg nic a day seeing I Vape as I smoked before I quit. But every now and then sitting back relaxing and going through tank whilst listening to a great Lp or after a brilliant round in BF4... IT HAPPENS great tank... Good luck stock up on the juice 
Its a combination of the juice and the tank...if its that good its that good....
Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## therazia (11/10/16)

For consumption I would recommend the Atom Metropolis Sub-Ohm Tank. Flavour is very good for such a small tank and the consumtion is about 3-4 times less (Maybe even more) than the TFV8 and Limitless XL.


----------



## Silver (11/10/16)

Hi @RyanBeast , to make you feel better, check out the 2016 juice consumption poll underway
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/2016-how-much-juice-do-you-vape-per-day.t29570/

Very few people under 5ml per day currently !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (11/10/16)

I've experience same with the baby beast and I'm only on 40 watt with the 0.4ohm coil. . I go thru about 3 tanks a day min and I dnt vape alot


----------



## Chukin'Vape (11/10/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Hi @RyanBeast, I agree with @Kalashnikov on this one. The coils do provide amazing flavor but at the price of slightly more juice consumption, that is pretty much the norm when it comes to sub ohm tanks. If you are able to build coils then you might be able to reduce it slightly or not even at all with smaller simpler coils, but keep in mind you will be running dual coils in the baby beast as there is no option for single coil builds (I purchased the rebuild-able base and can confirm it),
> 
> Unfortunately that is the nature of sub ohm vaping. I thought some of my tanks were thirsty at first too and tried everything to reduce juice consumption but realized that if you want a nice vaping experience you will use more juice. After my 22mm Melo3 tank I went to a griffin 22mm RTA and thought ok this is heavy on juice, till I got a Nano and thought, jees that was nothing, this is heavy on juice, and then came the Azeroth, and I can promise you that you have not seen Heavy juice consumption until you have vaped on a Azeroth with Caterpillar wire at 0.19 ohms vaping at a 100watts. I will finish a 4mil tank in one vape sesh of 10 minutes when running out for a quick vape break. So dont feel to bad there are much more thirsty beasts out there (Excuse the pun Smok fans)



I couldn't agree more with you on this response, on my side - it started with the Nano Sub-Ohm, then Aspire 2 Sub Ohm, Billow V2, Aromamiser; Gemmini, and now finally the Orcish RDTA (25mm Genni - similar to the Azeroth). I now know how hungry this Orcish is, I easily do between 25 - 35ml per day...... and i dont even want to know how much I vape when I have a couple

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

